# Comment bloquer un contact sur Mac ?



## Sofia1234 (18 Février 2014)

Bonjour, 
j'ai un problème. 
Je voudrais bloquer un contact sur mon mac. Cette personne n'arrête pas de m'appeler par FaceTime et m'envoyer des messages. 
J'ai réussis a bloquer la personne sur mon ipod, sauf que sur le mac je n'y arrive pas ! 
Est ce que l'un de vous a la solution miracle ? 
Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Locke (18 Février 2014)

Sofia1234 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> j'ai un problème.
> Je voudrais bloquer un contact sur mon mac. Cette personne n'arrête pas de m'appeler par FaceTime et m'envoyer des messages.
> J'ai réussis a bloquer la personne sur mon ipod, sauf que sur le mac je n'y arrive pas !
> ...



Evite de poster partout...

http://forums.macg.co/reagissez/bloquer-un-contact-mac-1241028.html
http://forums.macg.co/macbook/bloquer-un-contact-mac-1241025.html
http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/bloquer-un-contact-mac-1241026.html

...bref 5 messages identiques.


----------



## pickwick (18 Février 2014)

Supprimer un contact FaceTime sur votre Mac pour empêcher quelqu'un de vous contacter. FaceTime vous permet d'ajouter des personnes à votre liste de contacts en utilisant des adresses de courriel . 
Contrairement à ces deux autres programmes, cependant , il n'est pas possible de «bloquer» quelqu'un de communiquer avec vous . 
*Plutôt , FaceTime interdit à quiconque n'est pas sur votre liste de contacts de communiquer avec vous .* 

*Instructions *
1
FaceTime de lancement sur &#8203;&#8203;votre Mac. Inscrivez- vous en utilisant votre identifiant Apple et votre mot de passe. Votre identifiant Apple est la même adresse e-mail que vous utilisez pour effectuer des achats sur iTunes. 
2

Cliquez sur le nom d'un contact au sein de votre liste de contacts. Cliquez sur le bouton "Modifier" dans le coin supérieur droit de la fenêtre. 
3

Allez au bas de l'entrée du contact. Cliquez sur le bouton rouge " Supprimer le contact " pour supprimer la personne de votre liste de contacts.


----------



## Sly54 (18 Février 2014)

Locke a dit:


> ...bref 5 messages identiques.



Ouais, et même pas au bon endroit&#8230; :mouais:


----------

